# Not sure if I should upgrade



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I need some help at looking at this. I read an article in CNet about adding more power to your system. http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-10233471-47.html?tag=nl.e702
I really liked idea and thought about doing it my self. I do have preouts on my current AVR, But I was not sure how it may help me. I ran all over town, check the forums in how more power may be helpful. 

This is my question. Will notice a reasonable difference in the upgrade of more power? Are my speakers going to limit me (not rated high enough)

Current Equipment.
AVR
*Integra DTR-7.7*
Rated Power Output
North American:
105 watts minimum continuous power per channel, 8 ohm
loads, 2 channels driven from 20 Hz to 20 kHz, with a
maximum total harmonic distortion of 0.08% (FTC)
135 watts minimum continuous power per channel, 6 ohm
loads, 2 channels driven at 1 kHz, with a maximum total
harmonic distortion of 0.1% (FTC)

Speakers
*Speakercraft AIM Moniter 3*
Left, Right, Surround Left & Right
Specs
Efficiency: 89dB 1W/1m
Power Handling: 5 - 100 Watts 
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 46Hz - 20kHz ±3dB
*Speakercraft AIM Moniter 3 LCR*
Center
Specs
Efficiency: 91dB 1W/1m
Power Handling: 5 - 140 Watts 
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 38Hz - 20kHz ±3dB

Adding
*Emotiva XPA-5*
Specs
5 channels - 8 ohm= 200 watts per channel 
http://emotiva.com/xpa5.shtm

I may also possibly add the new processor. The UMC-1. My current AVR does not decode the new HighDef Audio formats. It just runs it in PCM Multi Channel, which is not half bad. Heard that the formats sound better.
http://emotiva.com/umc1.shtm

Am I just fine with my current AVR or would the upgrade be beneficial? I dont want to make all the upgrades and realize now i need to purchase new speakers. I'm am mostly happy with what I have but would like a little more.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is my two cents worth, 
Adding a dedicated external 2 channel amp to power the main channel speakers will most likely give you a more accurate sound with less distortion. I would not bother with doing the other channels as they will do fine with the Integras current available power output.
The reason I say this is because the main channels are the ones that get used the most and by releasing the receiver of the load it will alow the power supply to concentrate on the surround channels. Your receiver is more than capable of driving your surround speakers with the 105 watts of power available to it.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

How big is your room? Your AV receiver should be able to handle all your speakers handily. BUT.....a good quality separate amp will definitely provide cleaner power to your speakers and alleviate the load off your receiver. I don't know if you will get an appreciable difference in sound unless you go with a good amp, good speaker cables and good interconnects.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looking at your speakers, they are very efficient. You should be fine with your receiver as is, however, as suggested a 2 channel on the mains might give you some more headroom. Although I don't see you noticing any difference in sound myself. 

You might gain some features by upgrading to the processor/amp combo.

I think where you are going to get the most notable difference is upgrading your speakers. Then you may need that larger amp.

You have a good sub... I had a pair of those and noticed a significant improvement going from one to two. That is something else to consider as well. If you have the room, add a sub.

I believe that upgrading speakers and adding a sub will give you the most noticeable impact in improvement. While electronics can make a difference, once you get to a certain level, the difference should be negligible, unless you have speakers that are inefficient and need lots of power.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking at the speakers efficiency and ratings, I don't think the amp would be the best investment in your system. If you are looking at changing things up speakers, subs and treatments will all give the best bang for the buck. 

Also, are you using an internal decoder in your blu-ray and PCM to your AVR? If so the difference between an BR players decoder and having one internally in a new pre would be a small difference. The new Emo pre does look like it will have a nice feature set, and I am a fan of the convenience and power that seperates can provide, but again with your set up the difference may be less than you hoped for.

If if were my money and I liked my speaker set up I would look at adding a second sub, some bass traps and EQ if not already in use.

Cheers.


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I would go with the Emotiva UPA-7 which is rated 125 watts a channel. Just because it's a 7.1 channel amp doesn't mean you can't run it as a 5.1 system. 200 watts on a 100 watt speaker might be to much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

XxxBERRYxxX said:


> 200 watts on a 100 watt speaker might be to much.


More is always better than not enough. Distortion from an underpowered amp will cause damage as well and sounds very poor. A 100Watt speaker will handle much more during peaks anyhow so 200 watts is just fine.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

If movies are his thing wouldn't you want to update the power to the center as well? since most dialog is going to come from there? although unless he is listening at higher volumes the higher power might not be noticeable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ggallaway said:


> If movies are his thing wouldn't you want to update the power to the center as well? since most dialog is going to come from there? although unless he is listening at higher volumes the higher power might not be noticeable.


Not really necessary, Once you release the amp from driving the mains L&R the receiver will have no issues driving the centre.


----------

